# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  نسخة أندرويد 4.3 تظهر على هاتف Nexus 4 في تايلاند

## mohamed73

شوهد  إصدار أندرويد المرتقب الذي يحمل الرقم 4.3 على نسخة من هاتف LG Nexus 4  تحمل رقم الإصدار JWR45B في معرض Mobile Expo المنعقد في تايلاند، مما يؤكد  وجود هذه النسخة التي كنا نتوقع أن تعلن عنها غوغل في مؤتمرها الذي انتهى  مؤخرًا.
الصور التي ظهرت بها النسخة الجديدة تُظهر أن نسخة أندرويد  4.3 تحمل اسم جيلي بين، وبالتالي لن نشاهد قريبًا ما أطلق عليه اسم أندرويد  فطيرة الليمون. كما تُظهر هذه الصور واجهة مستخدم جديدة كليًا لتطبيق  الكاميرا الرئيسي في نظام أندرويد.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
بالإضافة  إلى الصور تسرب فيديو يوضح ميزات تطبيق الكاميرا القادم قريبًا بشكلٍ أقرب  وأوضح، حيث أصبحت قائمة الخيارات تظهر فوق الاصبع على شكل قوس عند الضغط  المطول على الشاشة، وبالتالي لن تصبح الخيارات غير واضحة بسبب وجود اصبعك  في منتصف الشاشة، فهي جميعها مصفوفة أمامك، بالإضافة لخيار مؤقت جديد ضمن  الخيارات المتاحة. يمكنك الإطلاع على الفيديو إن أحببت ذلك:  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 يبدو  أن نسخة أندرويد 4.3 لن تأتي بتصميم مختلف عن نسخة أندرويد 4.2.2، وإنما  ستكون مجرد تحديث فرعي بسيط يجلب بعض الميزات التي لا تعتبر تغييرًا  جذريًا.      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

